# Lincoln Brook Trail to Franconia Ridge?



## Greg (Sep 25, 2001)

Just got back from three nights in the Pemi. We set up a base camp and did a couple of up-and-back dayhikes. We were talking about how nice it would be if there was a trail connecting Lincoln Brook Trail to Franconia Ridge or the summit of Lafayette. This could be a great trail to form some sort of loop hike.

We also thought about the fact that providing access to the ridge would increase traffic both on Franconia Ridge and in the relatively isolated Lincoln Brook area of the Pemi. Not sure if its a good compromise or not. What do you think?


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 26, 2001)

I'd say a bad idea.  From summit of Lafayette if you look when leaves are down you will see a lot of swamp & water at that end of Pemi off trail but you would have to cross.  In addition, (while not a fan of view from Owl's Head Slide it does show this view) the back side of Lafayette is fairly steep as is eveident by slide that I wager is 40 Years old or newer.  My guess (I'll look this Saturday) is that degree of slope would be prone to Avalanche if we subtract some growth.

2nd for people already getting lost in fog on Lafayette, it's just another trail they can go down instead of intended trail. (Yes, a compass & map might keep you on the correct side but how many people getting lost don't have or use

3rd - Maintenence & cost, I don't see much in the way of increased financial resources to pay & many trails have volunteers helping with maintenance USFS & AMC can't get to.  Trails in existance like Davis Path rarely get attention they need.  Therefore potential erosion issue 

4th - Loops already in place if you just continue beyond Garfield to to Galehead Hut (trail names escape me right now)  Do we need another.

5th.  Right now Pemi is used primarily as camping area, The Ridge more for dayhikes, longer than 1 or 2 night trips (around all of Western Pemi with Bonds & Twins) or as part of the AT.  Gear is different for each, especially in winter.  I can camp in Pemi without crampons, neoprene face mask & some other gear.  Winter camping while strenous in it's own way is different.  If I was in Fish & Game, would I also want to have to cover Pemi when looking for lost dayhikers?


----------



## giffordpinchot (Sep 26, 2001)

While I love to build trails, I would be against a trail there.  While I have yet to go to Owl's Head (I'm going two weeks from now), I think part of its "charm" is its elusiveness.  It seems to be the one peak that comes up again and again in forums for its remoteness.  If it were made more accessible, the fun would be taken out of it.  Don't we have enough trails in our beloved Whites?  The Pemi is one of the few places I've been to in the Whites that really allows for "wilderness" backpacking that gets you away from crowds.  I say keep it remote!

spencer


----------



## hikergrrl (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys,

Eddicate me! 
What is considered Pemi wilderness? the area bounded by Franconia Ridge, Kancamangus hwy, Crawford Notch, and Twin Mt (rte ?) to the north?

I haven't yet had the chance to explore that region... don't make it to NH enough... but sounds like the area to check out!


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 11, 2001)

That is roughly the area known as the Pemi. The official Wilderness area is smaller & some people don't think of the Pemi outside of the area surrounded by Franconia Ridge, Garfield Ridge & the Bonds & Twins.

The area is very diverse from alpine summits to brooks & quiet ponds.  Some areas are crowded on weeekends, soem see a handful of people a year at best.


----------

